# 5 bước “cấp cứu” khi làn da bị dị ứng mỹ phẩm



## MoonLight (23/7/18)

Dị ứng mỹ phẩm không phải là vấn đề của riêng ai. Nếu không nắm được những cách chữa trị kịp thời, rất có thể làn da bạn sẽ bị viêm và để lại sẹo thâm.

Dị ứng da là một trong những vấn đề thường gây hoang mang đối với hội chị em, đặc biệt là nếu không biết cách để làm dịu sự kích ứng đó. Dù bạn có thể phần nào đoán được nguyên nhân da dị ứng nhưng không dễ dàng điều trị chúng tận gốc. Vậy để tìm ra cách phòng ngừa hiện tượng dị ứng mỹ phẩm an toàn, hãy cùng ELLE tham khảo qua những hướng dẫn của bác sĩ thẩm mỹ David Jack và giám đốc y khoa Tiến sĩ Ross Perry tại Phòng khám Cosmedics Skin Clinics, Anh.

*Nguyên nhân và dấu hiệu thường gặp của dị ứng mỹ phẩm*
Dị ứng mỹ phẩm được gây ra bởi các thành phần, chất bảo quản và tạp chất không thích hợp gây ảnh hưởng đến da. Khi đó, hệ miễn dịch sẽ phản ứng chống lại các chất gây kích ứng. Một số triệu chứng thường gặp là nổi ban, mụn nhọt, ngứa, bỏng nước… hoặc nặng hơn là sốt, khó thở. Ngoài ra, nếu không chữa trị kịp thời và đúng cách, các biểu hiện di chứng làm mất tính thẩm mỹ của làn da cũng có thể xảy ra.




Những nguyên nhân gây ra dị ứng mỹ phẩm ở da:

Thay đổi liên tục các loại mỹ phẩm hiện sử dụng
Dùng quá nhiều sản phẩm dưỡng da cùng một lúc
Sử dụng mỹ phẩm có nguồn gốc không rõ ràng hoặc hàng nhái kém chất lượng
Dùng sản phẩm có chứa nhiều thành phần hóa chất độc hại có nồng độ cao
Ngoài ra, những người có làn da nhạy cảm cũng rất dễ gặp phải dị ứng mỹ phẩm
*5 bước để chữa trị da dị ứng mỹ phẩm*

*Bước 1*
Tuy nghe có vẻ đơn giản nhưng rửa mặt thật kỹ được xem là bước quan trọng để xác định loại mỹ phẩm nào trong vô số sản phẩm bạn đang sử dụng gây dị ứng. Thậm chí ngay cả khi bạn nghĩ làn da đang được tẩy nhẹ và không bị tổn thương, sản phẩm đó cũng không còn thích hợp. Để tìm ra sản phẩm kích hoạt dị ứng, tiến sĩ Perry khuyên bạn nên suy nghĩ về sự thay đổi trong quá trình chăm sóc da hàng ngày.





​
*Bước 2: *Nếu cảm thấy làn da bắt đầu có những dấu hiệu ngứa hay rát, hãy rửa mặt thật sạch với những loại sản phẩm rửa mặt thiên nhiên không mùi. Sản phẩm rửa mặt được làm từ thành phần thiên nhiên không chứa chất hóa học sẽ lành tính và không gây kích ứng da. Từ đó, mọi dấu vết của sản phẩm còn lại trên làn da đều có thể bị tẩy đi.

*Bước 3: *Nếu da bị đỏ và bị ứng mạnh hơn, bác sĩ thẩm mỹ Jack khuyên bạn nên thoa một loại kem dưỡng da dịu nhẹ như Calamine. Calamine sẽ có công dụng giảm ngứa, đau và khó chịu khi da bị kích ứng nhẹ. Nếu da bị phồng rộp, hãy sử dụng một loại kem sát trùng. Tiến sĩ Perry cho biết, bạn cũng có thể áp dụng một số loại kem Hydrocortison không kê đơn để giúp kháng viêm và trị ngứa. Khi có dấu hiệu bọng mắt sưng to, đừng quên bổ sung cho mình một viên thuốc Benadryl để kháng dị ứng histamine.





​
*Bước 4: *Dị ứng mỹ phẩm sẽ làm cho lớp da bên ngoài trở nên khô và sần sùi. Vì vậy, theo bác sĩ Perry, bạn nên giữ ẩm cho vùng da bị dị ứng mỹ phẩm với các loại kem an toàn tuyệt đối cho da nhạy cảm như Sudocrem.

*Bước 5: *Khi làn da xảy ra hiện tượng cháy axit, tiến sĩ Jack cho rằng đã đến lúc bạn cần phải tìm đến các bác sĩ da liễu. Bởi lúc này, làn da cần được trung hòa đúng cách và những lời khuyên từ bác sĩ sẽ giúp bạn phục hồi nhanh hơn. Do đó, trong trường hợp kích thích đang lan rộng đến các khu vực khác trên khuôn mặt, bạn phải lập tức chữa trị bằng các toa thuốc kê đơn.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

